# Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz



## BadWolf (19 Januar 2008)

Guten Tag, ich bin neu hier und hoffe mal das meine Frage im richtigen Bereich ist.

Mein problem ist folgendes:

Letztes Jahr habe ich in einem Internetforum an einem Jahresend Gewinnspiel teilgenommen bei dem man T-Shirts, Gutscheine für den Foreneigenen Internetshop sowie DVD´s gewinnen konnte.

Tatsächlich habe ich dann auch etwas gewonnen - nämlich einen Gutschein für den Internetshop.

Diesen habe ich dann auch gleich eingelöst. Ich habe mir eine DVD gekauft welche über dem Wert des Gutscheisn lag. Daher habe ich 2 Tage später dann den Restbetrag (3€) auf das Konto des ForenAdmins überwiesen (ihm gehört auch der Shop).

Danach allerdings habe ich eine E-Mail erhalten in der ich aufgefordert werde durch ein Post-Identifizierung mein Alter bestätigen zu lassen. Denn die Ware die ich bestellt habe hatte eine FSK 18 - ich bin 22. Hierfür sollte ich nun 9€bezahlen um mir bei der Post bestätigen zu lassen das ich über 18 bin damti diese dann an den Shopinhaber einen Brief schicken der mein Alter bestätigt.

Allerdings weigere ich mich die 9€ zu bezahlen. Jugendschutz schön und gut, aber beim Start des gewinnspiels wurde nie etwas davon erzählt das man hinterher sein Alter Gebührenpflichtig bestätigen lassen müsse.

Hinzu kommt das einer der Preise - eine DVD - eine FSK 18 hatte, allerdings wurde niemand darauf hingeweisen das es sich bei besagter DVD um eine DVD ohne Jugendfreigabe handelte. 

Es wurden zudem alle Forenuser am Gewinnspiel zugelassen, auch jene die im Forenteam arbeiten. Es wurdne auch Minderjährige beim gewinnspiel zugelassen, obwohl es eben Artikel zu Gewinnen gab welche eine FSK 18 hatten.


Tatsächlöich war es nun so das ein 16 Jähriger User die FSK 18 DVD gewonnen hat, allerdings war er nicht auf diese DVD aus weshalb er seinen gewinn mit einen anderen User - welcher einen 20€ Gutschein für den Shop gewonnen hatte - tauschte. 

Der User der nun die FSK 18 DVD bekommt ist 29, und muss ebenfalls Gebührenpflichtig sein Alter angeben. Er und ich weigern uns allerdings die 9€ zubezahlen, da am Anfang nichts davon gesagt wurde.

Es wurde einfach nur das Gewinnspiel gestartet und obwohl Artikel welche über keine Jugendfreigabe verfügten verlost wurden wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen das man bei gewinn solcher Artikel eine Gebühr bezahlen müsse um sein Alter bestätigen zu lassen.


Ich möchte zudem noch hinzufügen das es sich hierbei um keinen Betrug handelt, ich bin schon lange genug in diesem Forum registriert um dies mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen zu können.

Der Admin des Forums und Besitzer des Shops ist eifnach nur überfordert und hat das Gewinnspiel ohne viel Erklärungen gestartet. Die meisten User von usn wussten vorher schon das während und nachdem Gewinnspiel wohl noch so einies an Scheiße passieren würde. 

Also wie gesagt, es handelt sich hierbei NICHT um Betrug, sondern einfach nur um Dummheit.


Allerdings würde mich nun interssieren ob ich an die DVD, welche ich durch den Gewinn des Gutscheins gekauft habe, auch so bekommen kann ohne mein Alter bestätigen zu lassen. Oder ob ich dieses Post Identifizierungs dingens doch machen muss. Oder kann ich eventuell hier auch Rechtliche Schritte einleiten?


----------



## Franziska (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*

die DVD hat ja wohl der Shop zur Verfügung gestellt.
Da der Shop häufiger solche Artikel verkauft, müßte in den dortigen AGB geregelt sein, wie die Altersverifizierung durchgeführt wird.


----------



## BadWolf (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*



Franziska schrieb:


> die DVD hat ja wohl der Shop zur Verfügung gestellt.
> Da der Shop häufiger solche Artikel verkauft, müßte in den dortigen AGB geregelt sein, wie die Altersverifizierung durchgeführt wird.




Nein eben nicht.

hier mal die AGB:



> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen
> Übersicht
> 
> 1. Geltungsbereich
> ...


----------



## Franziska (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*

Dann tu doch mal irgendwas "über18" in den Warenkorb (*ohne zu bestellen*).
Dann müßte irgendwo eine Altersabfrage erfolgen. 
z.B. Geburtsdatum und Personalausweisnummer 
oder der Hinweis auf Postident.

Wenn nicht, ist das ein [...]laden.


----------



## BadWolf (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*

ich hab ja wie gesagt einen Gutschein gewonnen, den ich dann für eine FSK 18 DVD eingelöst habe.

Als ich die Bestellung im Shop dann abwickelte musste ich lediglich meine Adresse eingeben, von einem Post Ident zur Altersbestätigugn stand nirgendwo etwas.

Davon habe ich erst einige Tage später per E-Mail erfahren.


----------



## Franziska (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*

Das hiesse ja dann, das läuft bei allen "über18"-Bestellungen so 
und das würde ich als nicht korrekt ansehen, 
daß man da vorher nicht darauf hingewiesen wird.

(Das ist meine private Meinung, bin kein Jurist!)


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspiel und Jugendschutz*



BadWolf schrieb:


> Als ich die Bestellung im Shop dann abwickelte musste ich lediglich meine Adresse eingeben, von einem Post Ident zur Altersbestätigugn stand nirgendwo etwas.
> 
> Davon habe ich erst einige Tage später per E-Mail erfahren.


Dann ist doch alles bestens.

Ein Problem wäre doch nur entstanden, wenn die Altersbestätigung nicht verlangt worden wäre.


----------

